# Heavy Implantation Bleeding?



## Amy89

Ok, so here's what's been happening....
I think I O'd on the 8th Feb. DTD on the right days, sort of SMEP but missed one day at the beginning. Today is CD21 or 6DPO.
Yesterday I started to bleed, wayyyyy before AF is due, but it was as if the flood gates had opened - really bright red blood. I thought it was AF coming early, so used a tampon, but it's pretty much stopped today?? A few days previous Ive had really light brown spotting, and the bleeding yesterday was really red on my underwear but brown on the T. 
I've had some cramping too, but even that's gone now!
I'm really confused now, thought it was AF coming early, even told OH that we're out this month, but now I really don't know what to think!!
Someone mentioned IB, but I personally think that it was too heavy for that.
Can anyone shed any light?


----------



## OwlBump

I've got no experience myself but my auntie had a really heavy but bright 2-3 days bleeding that was just under a week early; she got her BFP 9 days later.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :) x


----------



## Amy89

Thanks :) 
I was all accepting that it was early AF, then someone just came and got my hopes right up again!! I'm gonna try & ignore it I think, then if I don't have a proper AF in the next 10 days, I'll test again :)


----------



## SorrelGirl

Hello Amy,

I actually had IB with my first which was was incredibly heavy, so much that I was sure it was my period. I even skipped a Pregnancy Test and went one to next month. By the time I found out I was almost 6 weeks along...morning sickness!!

My IB started at 10dpo and carried on for 4 days! It was very painfull, had back spasms, cramping, etc. I was a good sign for me!! 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Wishin4Babi

I believe I'm in the same boat as you ladies you seem December 29 say positive opkso I thought I was going to ov on December 30th but turns out I had af...now it happening again had af on January 30th was supposed to ov anywhere between the 9th -14th but started af yesterday but it light but way more cramps then I usually get so my question is can it be implantation bleeding or I just had a early Af Again.


----------



## lilmissdanni

My dates are exactly the same as yours and today, I too started bleeding. AF is due next Saturday . Ive never had. This before and I'm sat down here crossing my legs too afraid to go the loo! 

Let me know how u get on x


----------



## kitcat42

Sometimes I bleed inbetween my periods. I got a positive OPK last month, then bled for 3-4 days pretty heavy. Then the following week I got another positive OPK for 2 days and now AF. It could be breakthru bleeding. I thought I had IB this cycle, I soptted for 2 days before AF. Which is sometimes normal for me.


----------



## Bartness

I had killer cramps (to the point I took some IB Profine b/c I thought I was going to die from the pain) and a bright red spotting episode from implantation when I got pregnant with my son. Since we werent TTC, I was confused and convinced I just had a super light period...


----------



## FarrahHubs

Amy,
I am feeling the same way. This is my first cycle ttc after bcp so I don't really know what I as expecting... but I did OPKs and got a positive on CD17. Last night I started bleeding which at the most was only 7dpo (ruined valentines day!). I told my DH that AF was here and so no luck this month, but after reading the responses to your post I feel like there is still a chance... a 23 day cycle is just sad! I'm not losing hope!


----------



## Amy89

Well the bleeding seems to have started again, so I'm just gonna chalk it down to an early AF unfortunately :( jeeeeeez, the way my parents went on about it, I thought it'd be easy to get pregnant!!


----------



## lilmissdanni

Ive chalked mine down to early AF too. 

Im gutted.


----------



## Amy89

OH just told me that just because I'm on doesn't mean I'm not pregnant, I nearly cried! 
Just trying not to get too upset, I guess sometimes perfection takes time..


----------

